# Bluetooth: Dateien empfangen

## wuesti

Zur Einrichtung von Bluetooth habe ich https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Bluetooth abgearbeitet und mein altes Samsung B2100 Telefon gepaired. Die Verbindung funktioniert soweit.

```
[bluetooth]# info 10:1D:C0:8D:DD:45

Device 10:1D:C0:8D:DD:45

   Name: Kai

   Alias: Kai

   Class: 0x5a0204

   Icon: phone

   Paired: yes

   Trusted: yes

   Blocked: no

   Connected: no

   LegacyPairing: yes

   UUID: Serial Port               (00001101-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Dialup Networking         (00001103-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: OBEX Object Push          (00001105-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: OBEX File Transfer        (00001106-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Audio Source              (0000110a-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: A/V Remote Control Target (0000110c-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Headset AG                (00001112-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: Handsfree Audio Gateway   (0000111f-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   UUID: PnP Information           (00001200-0000-1000-8000-00805f9b34fb)

   Modalias: bluetooth:v000Fp0000d0000

   RSSI: -61
```

Mit blueman-applet -> Lokale Dienste -> Übertragungseinstellungen habe ich "Datei empfangen (Object Push)" freigegeben.

In der Diensteliste des Handys erscheint trotzdem nur "Audio-Fernsteuerung" und das Senden einer Datei ist nicht möglich.

```
emerge -pv bluez blueman

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] net-wireless/bluez-5.43:0/3::gentoo  USE="cups doc obex readline udev -debug -deprecated -experimental -extra-tools (-selinux) -systemd {-test} -test-programs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-wireless/blueman-2.0.4::gentoo  USE="nls policykit thunar -appindicator -network -pulseaudio" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_4 -python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 -python3_5" 0 KiB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB
```

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im Voraus

----------

